# substrate pH issues??



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

*aquariumplants.com pH issues? vs EC substrate??*

I;m setting up a 125g planted tank with presureized Co2. So far, I have 3 bags of Eco Complete to use as a first layer. I'm wondering if I should just spend the cash and use EC as my only substrate.....or....buy a big pail of aquariumplants.com substrate to finish the job. It seems like AP.com's subtrate is cheaper, but I've heard a lot of stories of how it temporarily changed the pH of peoples tanks. I'm not sure how sensitive RBPs are to pH change, but it kind of scares me! Should I not be affraid of the AP.com subrate, and use my Co2 to maintain my pH, or should I just buy more EC??

Please help!! Fill me in on RBP pH sensitiviy and any experience with these subtrates


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

RBP?

I understand why people use initials, and do so myself. But the first time you use initials that may be unfamiliar to the reader, you should spell them out. Example: Malayan trumpet snails (MTS). In this example it is especially important because MTS also stands for mineralized topsoil and multiple tank syndrome.


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

My appologies! RBP= red bellied piranha...I thought that was common acronym. All the forums I've been on refer to their red bellies as "RBP". Again, I"m sorry for any confusion. I value everyone;s knowledge on this forum....there are clearly many intelligent folks on here that readily share their thoughts!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Not many planted tank keeper have RBP so it's not a common acronym here, but no problem! About the pH. I know a few people who keep their RBPs on local tap water which is quite hard ,KH: 12-14 (high pH) and in nature they live in quite soft acidic water so they aren't very sensitive I guess. Just make sure every pH change happens gradually.

About the CO2 and pH: adjusting pH with CO2 is 'artificial', fish don't care about this pH. Fish care about pH induced by KH.

About the substrates, living in the Netherlands, I'm not familiar with these substrates but I think you can just pick either one


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Can others please share thoughts on using aquaplants.com substrate and how it affects water chemestry. I've searched it out on this forum, but was unclear if the water perameters that were altered were actually harmful to the fish.....particularly my piranhas. I know they're tough, but I dont want to chance it!

Thanks


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a 125 gallon tank. 
2 bags Eco Complete
1 bag Soil Master Select (just about the same as the substrate you mentioned)

The SMS removes the KH from the water, allowing the pH to drop. 
The EC that I have is from after they fixed the pH/KH problem, so does nothing to alter the effect from the SMS. 

I have no problem dealing with SMS. 

I add baking soda to replace the carbonates, and can maintain stable conditions that way, and I add coral sand and oyster shell grit to the filter (nylon stockings make good bags) for harder water tanks. 

Really, the pH changes are not an issue for the fish I keep, which are mostly soft water fish from South America and Asia, and a few Africans. 
In the 125 I have Bichers, Clown Loaches, Filimentosa Barbs, and a few others. 
In other tanks with similar substrate I have kept pretty much all the more peaceful soft water fish including some odd ones such as Hemiodus (they are VERY sensitive to water parameter issues)


----------

